# Cycling on Oahu



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Going to a wedding in Oahu. Never biked there before, but hoping a few on the forum have. Is Oahu a good place to bike safely? Any recommendations on routes?

Thanks again.


----------



## Seim96822 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Boogermin, hope this reply isn't too late! I saw your inquiry and created this account to reply (long time lurker). 

I call the Southside of Oahu home (this is in the Manoa area - near the University of Hawaii and very close to Waikiki). Where will you be staying?

I'm still kind of new to the cycling scene but have done quite a bit of cycling recently. I have two favorite rides I do: 

One is the Tantalus ride. Tantalus is a mountain in the Manoa area with about 1700 feet of climbing. It's about a 10 mile loop with switchbacks and not too much car traffic. There's a couple scenic points where you can get an awesome view of Diamondhead, Waikiki, Punchbowl, and Pearl Harbor. I'd say it's about a 20 - 30 minute ride from Waikiki. Try looking up Tantalus Drive on Google Map and you can get an idea of this ride. I usually go up Tantalus Drive and come down via Roundtop Drive.

The second ride I do heads out from Waikiki and heads West to Makapuu. If you take the main street out of Waikiki - Kalakaua Ave, and head East you'll ride along Diamondhead (you get another good view here with some lookout spots). You'll ride down Kahala Ave and head towards Kalanianaole Highway. This highway has a lot of traffic but there's a pretty wide shoulder lane that's safe for cyclists. It's about a 4.5 mile ride then take a left onto Lunalilo Home Road into Hawaii Kai Valley. Lots of flat riding up to here. Head right onto Hawaii Kai Drive, this is a bit of a climb, we call it Heart Break Hill. Turn right onto Kealahou Street and follow Kealahou until you hit Kalanianaloe again. I usually follow Kalanianaole until I reach the Makapu'u Scenic Point and turn around from there, following pretty much the same route to get home. You can explore some of the valleys heading home and get some exta miles and climbs in.

You'll most likely see other cyclists on these routes. I'd recommend viewing these streets on Google Maps to get a better idea. My favorite shop, Island Triathlon and Bike (IT&B) has several weekly organized rides. Maybe you can look them up.

Hope this reply isn't too late and it's clear enough! Let me know if you have other questions!

seim96822


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey Seim. Thanks for this. Much appreciated. I'll research the routes you mentioned for sure. Won't be there until June, so I have plenty of time.

Thanks again.



Seim96822 said:


> Hi Boogermin, hope this reply isn't too late! I saw your inquiry and created this account to reply (long time lurker).
> 
> I call the Southside of Oahu home (this is in the Manoa area - near the University of Hawaii and very close to Waikiki). Where will you be staying?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jpcoates155 (Dec 12, 2011)

You can look me up on Strava (JP Coates) and find a lot of my routes. I've run the one listed above a lot. His IT&B shop ride suggestion is a great one. Their three main rides are Tuesday 7:00am Tantalus climb, Wednesday 4:30pm Shop Ride, and the Saturday 7:30am Shop ride. Great group to ride with.

I live in Kailua so if you'd like to explore the East Side let me know.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

So glad I found this thread. Great info. I usually cycle in Maui but never in Oahu yet. I was fortunate enough to ride up Haleakala a couple of years back. My favourite ride of all time! 

I will also be in Oahu near the the end of June. Will try to connect with you JP or Seim if you guys don't mind. 

Eye Guy on Strava.


----------

